# Pulsating water line



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My boss called me to a job we just done. He said there was a water line hammering. I look and sure enough, its hammering. Problem was, no faucets or toilets running. It was strictly the cold water side only. Just a steady pulsating. I went out to the main and the dial indicated no water flow at all (So no leaks) I then had him run water just to be sure the meter was working. Sure enough, turn on a tap and the dial spins. So I went around to the neighbors house's and they did not have this problem. I went back to turn the main back on and put my hand on the water key and I could feel it pulsating even though the main was cut off. So i went around the block and checked every ones meter, no pulsating at all. I finally told my boss I was thinking it HAD to be the city. We call and sure enough they said they were working on the water line as we spoke. Strange though it did not affect any other house but this one.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Bill said:


> My boss called me to a job we just done. He said there was a water line hammering. I look and sure enough, its hammering. Problem was, no faucets or toilets running. It was strictly the cold water side only. Just a steady pulsating. I went out to the main and the dial indicated no water flow at all (So no leaks) I then had him run water just to be sure the meter was working. Sure enough, turn on a tap and the dial spins. So I went around to the neighbors house's and they did not have this problem. I went back to turn the main back on and put my hand on the water key and I could feel it pulsating even though the main was cut off. So i went around the block and checked every ones meter, no pulsating at all. I finally told my boss I was thinking it HAD to be the city. We call and sure enough they said they were working on the water line as we spoke. Strange though it did not affect any other house but this one.



Glad you found out what it was. Next, I probably would have checked out the PRV (if they had one).


----------

